# whats in a name?



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

as a newcomer one tends to try and avoid being offensive but I seem to have done so... the posted replies to my "say g'day" have been positive but I received a private post telling me I was rude for using 316 in my username. no offence has been intended as I just used the same name I have used as an email address for 20 years. All I want to do is learn as much as I can from others with similar interests and add any insights I may have if they helpful to others.

love fishing and love paddling
if I see you on the south coast (NSW) say g'day and enjoy the water

Moruya John


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

G'day John...Welcome to the site mate...Whats supposedly wrong with using 316 in your name???


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was told that someone else already uses 316 as part of their username...


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Mate you can tell that person where to stick it - its a free country luckily


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

John, welcome to the forum, stick around its a great read and fun to be a part of. Considering the fact that whosoever believeth in gods son has everlasting life I can't see why they would fill this everlasting life with pointless private messages. IMHO they should be out fishing.


----------



## sarmal (Dec 22, 2008)

Colzinho Im with you on that one thay should be out fishing pmsl

Cheers

Mal


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello John316 , john 316 , john 316 , see i said it 3 times and lightening didnt strike me welcome to the forum champion and good to see another NSW south coaster with us , love that area maybe i'll move there one day , and in honour of your coming to the forum and your user name , all members will now put 316 after their names , so that rude protester will have a lot of PM ing to do , good onya champ , and dont change your name , were all going to change ours , he he he he he he he :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I actually take offence at the name...I mean really....this is a fishign forum......

I knew a guy names john and didn't really care for him, now he's killed the name for me and I hate looking at it in the forum :lol:


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe we should call you ' John stainless'   

(as in 316 stainless steel) :?

Swampy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcFlnvQAADlfgAAQQOepGJA4EIA/79+wMAEmtliKeTQQwRohppiaaMjag0Rpk0KNAGhkAABqehJqeUzUeghoaBoAPYpFDdUCBv+Y+BIXZbxxJKas6D6CtQb+So98k7hoGZ8ShH6ptkCGxxpBwiaaVM0dJSMAuk0F8DBiwbF/PVOk9bGnkgJHRMl4EnUMfa4mOR1kZtnh8kwT6pBoOXVa54CWL0DYRGVNKLcv2ZVBOyfaaWurjE5DBYS2veq+i4EIduq2QkIODEu+FNmS8bpihYXVbRlW5RakVvzS+zi0AhcZjRpVniQtdYiMHwne34baXMI4IDCdlBiKCwPF19tDW61ymeF7w8mpYorQpBppuapz6kdKSxV6zWrNRIkrQE4PVUkFD2gGMBCeMU2rUOYOquHMMtrRqIbVfxdyRThQkMFlnvQ=


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, still that line from our favorite fictional writting :twisted:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_Unlawf ... ck_listing

Perhaps John's a massive Van Halen fan


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG, 'John316' was the actual translation of an ancient curse used by the extinct New Guinea 'wherethefugawi' tribe, a race of people living in tall kunai grass in a lost valley beneath Goroko. Anyone adopting or even reading the words are rumoured to endure a life of hell, especially if that person has been linked to a Forum of any sorts. I can see now what the person who PM'd you was on about. He was right. Change your name quickly! :shock:


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

murd said:


> OMG, 'John316' was the actual translation of an ancient curse used by the extinct New Guinea 'wherethefugawi' tribe, a race of people living in tall kunai grass in a lost valley beneath Goroko. Anyone adopting or even reading the words are rumoured to endure a life of hell, especially if that person has been linked to a Forum of any sorts. I can see now what the person who PM'd you was on about. He was right. Change your name quickly! :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

G/day John welcome to the AKFF's, I'm at Tomakin and there are several others loitering around the area.
See you out there. There will be a kayak fishing weekend at Burril Lake shortly, check the NSW trips section.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

just as well I wasn't reading this on a laptop while kayaking.. I'd have laughed myself into the water

long weekend coming and we're going kayaking, rods at the ready - do hope the fish come out to play...

Moruya John


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nope Leigh , the only John3:16 i know is in the bible and i cant seem to match it to anything here , ahhhh i'm getting slower as i get older , must have been all that BBQ smoke from the ABT has dulled whats left of my brain , that Paffoh did put some funny weed looking stuff in the BBQ fire and i havnt felt the same since man . :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

EDIT - I deleted this post. I thought better of it.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Don't be too worried about a name....people call me all sorts of things!

You are in a fine part of the world....plenty of good fishing/yakking/sailing in that area.

Tell us about your AI? What do you think of it? I nearly bought one myself just before Xmas but with the move up here in progress at the time I did not want to sacrifice the $$ at the time in case I needed it for the move.

Have you given the AI much of a run?

Bart70


----------



## oldandbent (Feb 11, 2008)

Mate I can see there is a problem here. :shock:

We have to show consideration for others, perhaps you could be 316.5. :lol:

No! Sorry mate the other 316 may think you've tried to outbid them. :?

My suggestion after careful consideration? :twisted:

Ignore the other 316 and join the gang. Welcome and enjoy as I and everyone else, well almost everyone else? seems to.   
Regards
Bill


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Change ya name? Offensive? HHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :lol: :lol: :lol: Your pulling my leg.
That's what we like here, comedians. Welcome John316, HHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaa
Ouch my ribs hurt. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ouch


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

OwOw another AI, C 8) 8) L


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bart, I went looking for anything that I could use off shore as my old tub needed a new motor. I love the custom design Storm I use for exploring the rivers and lakes down here but my wife does not like the idea of venturing out wide. The AI was the cheap alternative to a new 115hp motor so I'm happy on that score. First time I took it out I discovered that I really enjoyed the sailing bit and that enjoyment has not abated. I have sailed from town to the mouth of the river with the wind going 180deg the wrong way and discovered that the wind is a fickle thing - it stopped when I turned around to go back...

Played with it on the river bar and had an absolute ball in the waves and rough water, through waves, overwaves across waves and at no time did it even appear to get close to tipping but I must admit I was glad I did not have any fishing gear on as I got soaked, heaps of fun.

As yet it is stock standard but I don't plan to change anything until I've fished enough to know what I need to suit the type of fishing I use it for...

Moruya John


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

john316 said:


> Bart, I went looking for anything that I could use off shore as my old tub needed a new motor. I love the custom design Storm I use for exploring the rivers and lakes down here but my wife does not like the idea of venturing out wide. The AI was the cheap alternative to a new 115hp motor so I'm happy on that score. First time I took it out I discovered that I really enjoyed the sailing bit and that enjoyment has not abated. I have sailed from town to the mouth of the river with the wind going 180deg the wrong way and discovered that the wind is a fickle thing - it stopped when I turned around to go back...
> 
> Played with it on the river bar and had an absolute ball in the waves and rough water, through waves, overwaves across waves and at no time did it even appear to get close to tipping but I must admit I was glad I did not have any fishing gear on as I got soaked, heaps of fun.
> 
> ...


I have a sailing background from my younger days (bloody box full of trophies still follows me around as I move!!) and was quite excited with the prospect of combining fishing/yakking and sailing. Was interested in your run down of your sail around the river bar with the waves etc....I would think you would have had a ball!

I did not get the chance to test one in those conditions - I am personal friends with the Batemans bay Hobie Dealer and took their yellow one for a run before Xmas and darned near came home with it! Was very impressed with how it handled upwind (the making of a good sail vessel) and how comfortable and stable it was on the water. The conditions were relatively smooth so was particularly interested in your comments regarding the waves/chop as I did wonder at the time how it would handle a bit of rougher water.

I would early love to be someplace where there were a few of them have start a class to race them - could fish all morning then turn up at the Sailing Club for a class race in the afternoon! Would be great!

Perhaps one day I will shout myself a new toy and buy one. Glad your are enjoying it John - there are a few AI's within the forum now so you are certainly not alone.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

What sort of bloody idiot has numbers in there username anyway? :shock: :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldandbent said:


> Ignore the other 316 and join the gang. Welcome and enjoy as I and everyone else, well almost everyone else? seems to.
> Regards
> Bill


Please don't blame the other 316 he had nothing to do with it and if he hasn't read this he is probably blissfully unaware.

John


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

eth93 said:


> What sort of bloody idiot has numbers in there username anyway? :shock: :lol:


What sort of bloody idiot has an unpronounceable string of consonants as their username?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

NO! NO! NO! You have all got it wrong.

A quick Google of John316 comes up with the following in the # 1 Position "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,[a] that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life"

I surmise that the person who took offense is merely annoyed after watching Obama's speech this morning :shock: , that your name does not make reference to all the worlds religions. I suggest you change it right away 

Seriously though, John welcome to the forum. You will find it is hard to offend people and 99.99% of the users are super, the remaining members are just having a bad day because they scored a donut on their yak that day  
I look forward to seeing photos of your catches.

Gary


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL if anyones going to offend people it's my name.
Got to stress it's only a nicname ;-)


----------

